# Adria Gasol is the best Gasol ever in Gasol family??



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is the best Gasol equal to the best basketball player in the world?

Is he a UCLA student?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...ounger-brother-may-walk-171348521--ncaab.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> "Adria was on radar of a couple of Spanish agents and scouts, but they don't see him in the future on as high a level as his brothers play. His basketball IQ is limited, he shows some serious lack of basketball fundamentals and struggles due to many injuries. But in my opinion it's smart move by UCLA (to add him). It doesn't cost anything to get the kid a place (on the) basketball team when he pays for his academics, especially when his last name is Gasol."


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaab...ounger-brother-may-walk-171348521--ncaab.html

I should lock this shit


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

isnt he walking on? not sure you can put him on the Pau/Marc level - histrionic threaad title


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

seriously how tall is their mother and father? 3 brothers all over 6'10 that is f'n crazy


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Parents who make entire families of professional athletes should obligated to keep making more athletes for us to watch. Its time for another Quarterback Mrs. Manning.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

FSH said:


> seriously how tall is their mother and father? 3 brothers all over 6'10 that is f'n crazy


Their mother is about 6'6. Father is slightly shorter, I think.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Like Dre already pointed out, he's scouted as being far behind where his brothers were at his age, which is saying alot b/c Marc wasn't supposed to be that good a prospect.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Marc was playing in the Spanish league before he got drafted. I believe he was MVP the year before the Lakers drafted him.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Their mother is about 6'6. Father is slightly shorter, I think.


Father's height doesn't matter. Mother's height is what matters. You want tall kids? Marry a tall woman - barring injury or illness a male child will always be taller than his mother. What keeps us from growing into giants is the fact that this doesn't apply to female children.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just more BS from BS.


----------

